# Canadian Paramedic inquiring about working overseas



## Angelm37 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello, I am currently a paramedic student and was want to take my skills across the sea to Spain, UAE, England any of those countries. If anybody knows or is familiar with the process that would be a huge help just trying to get as much information as possible.


----------

